# Kmail i brak słownika

## Xywa

Witam

Potrzebuje używać naprzemiennie słownika polskiego i angielskiego w pragramie Kmail. Gdy klikam sprawdzenie pisowni mam następujący błąd:

 *Quote:*   

> Błąd uruchomienia ISpell/ASpell. Upewnij się, że masz poprawnie skonfigurowany ISpell lub ASpell i jest on w Twojej ścieżce (PATH).

 

[1] Jak to skonfigurować aby działało poprawnie?

[2] Jak przełączać języki z polskiego na angielski?

----------

## one_and_only

Dziwne, u mnie działa  :Smile: 

kmail-4.1.2, aspell-0.60.6, aspel-pl-6.0.20061121.0, aspel-en-6.0.0, kdelibs-4.1.2 z USE="spell". Jakie wersje u Ciebie?

----------

## Xywa

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Dziwne, u mnie działa 
> 
> kmail-4.1.2, aspell-0.60.6, aspel-pl-6.0.20061121.0, aspel-en-6.0.0, kdelibs-4.1.2 z USE="spell". Jakie wersje u Ciebie?

 

Mam (teoretycznie) wszytsko co potrzeba...

```
*  app-text/aspell

      Latest version available: 0.60.5

      Latest version installed: 0.60.5

*  app-dicts/aspell-pl

      Latest version available: 6.0.20061121.0

      Latest version installed: 6.0.20061121.0

*  app-dicts/aspell-en

      Latest version available: 6.0.0

      Latest version installed: 6.0.0

*  kde-base/kdelibs

      Latest version available: 3.5.9-r4

      Latest version installed: 3.5.9-r4
```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 10 Nov 2008 09:07:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://213.186.33.38/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://213.186.33.37/gentoo-distfiles/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad madwifi midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib nas ncurses nforce2 nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session slang spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vorbis wifi xine xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Xywa

OK. Znalazłem odpowiedź na anglojęzycznym forum.

Trzeba wejść - np. podczac pisania maila w >> ustawienia >> sprawdzanie pisowni >> i zamienić słownik z ispell na aspell (w moim przypadku).

Moje kolejne pytanie - czy można zrobić coś takiego jak w wordzie, żeby podświetlało słowa z błędem na czerwono (bo sprawdzanie wyraz po wyrazie bez podglądu jest dość uciązliwe)

----------

